# My first Red tegu’s enclosure



## Siggy (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all,

In january my red tegu will arrive but first i have to build the enclosure for him. He is aprox. 30 cm and i am gonna build him a plywood terrarium of 2 meter wide 1 meter deep and 80 cm high. Is this a good idea to give him already this big of a enclosure or should i start smaller for taming purpose?
And also i am planning on using sliding doors 1 cm thick. Now the biggest question i have is the fact, is that enough ventilation in combo with a perforated alu strip at 2 meter on 15 cm on top of the cage ?

Ps srry for my metric use and my many questions

Greetings 
Siggy


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Dec 18, 2017)

Don't apologize for using the metric system that's what the most of the world uses anyway. I don't know exactly would you mean by "a perforated alu strip at 2 meter on 15 cm" but either way, I would suggest using a vent on each end of the terrarium, one of the ones people use for ceilings and floors so you can open and close it.


----------



## Siggy (Dec 19, 2017)

I mean those alu strips they use on most of the glas terrariums. but i like your idea also maybe even beter to control the humidity levels.
What size would you recommend of air vents ?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Dec 19, 2017)

Siggy said:


> I mean those alu strips they use on most of the glas terrariums. but i like your idea also maybe even beter to control the humidity levels.
> What size would you recommend of air vents ?


Ok I see what you mean. You probably do want the extra ventilation though. And I recommend the 12 inch by 6 inch model. Lol sorry I don't know wgat that is in cm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

